# I REALY LIKE CUTING UP FIREWOOD



## gunny100

i realy like cuting up firewood

looking for a job


----------



## Peev

Where are you located?


----------



## nk14zp

Might help to know where you are.


----------



## stihl sawing

nk14zp said:


> Might help to know where you are.


Definitely not in a spelling class.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

He is in Lebanon, pa. He has posted a lot of threads for free firewood 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## stihl sawing

2treeornot2tree said:


> He is in Lebanon, pa. He has posted a lot of threads for free firewood
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Yep, I have seen his post many times, for a few years now. Only problem is he keeps making up different usernames ever time he comes back.


----------



## Peev

Ahh. Sounds like a choice employee huh?


----------



## GrassGuerilla

How's this? Cute enough? I'm betting you mean cutting....


----------



## kyle goddard

Dont associate the op with me. Im also from Lebanon.


----------



## kyle goddard

Op. Just out of curiosity who have you worked for in or around lebanon. 
Whats is your name.


----------



## stihl sawing

You probably won't get an answer, he rarely comes back to post again.


----------



## kyle goddard

Yeah well. It happened. I seen an email. If he lives in a convenient spot. Could be another plase to get rid of wood..


----------



## stihl sawing

Awesome, It might just work out for both of you.


----------



## gunny100

gunny100 said:


> i realy like cuting up firewood
> 
> looking for a job


pa

lebanon,pa


----------



## kyle goddard

So gunny, if we did some removals, and there was a mixed load of soft and hard woods would you take it all?

Oak to pine?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

He will probably try to sell it back to you after he splits it.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle goddard

He can do what ever he wants with it. But if we ever did drop a load off its not going to be a special order. We dont really have a wood lot. So that are a few places we dume. There happy to take it off our hands. Anything from crap to primo wood. 
As far as i know they put it to good use. Its not sold.


----------



## gunny100

drop off the wood across the street in the wood land


----------



## gunny100

kyle goddard said:


> So gunny, if we did some removals, and there was a mixed load of soft and hard woods would you take it all?
> 
> Oak to pine?


yes if the owner says ok 
i mean the owner of my house my dad


----------



## gunny100

ytou could dump the wood across the street in the woods from 4 linden road
lebanon,pa 17042


----------



## gunny100

GrassGuerilla said:


> View attachment 327746
> View attachment 327745
> View attachment 327744
> How's this? Cute enough? I'm betting you mean cutting....


wow that girl is hot any thong picks


----------



## gunny100

Peev said:


> Where are you located?


pa


----------

